# is everyone on something?



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

Ive been training a while now. got some noob gains and starting to know what the f**k I'm doing. form correct diet correct etc..

one thing I noticed is everyone is huge huge at my gym and I have spoken to two guys and one is natural and is smaller than most others and has been training 4 years (in good shape but not shredded like). then the other guy I spoke to was bigger and more defined In 2 years and says he uses "some s**t".

I know its a question probably asked often but can you get big big on natural (with training for years correctly and diet) or will I be never be "THAT BIG"??

cheers


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

It takes you years to get big on gear tbh. You can get good size on natural if your training for a lot of years though.

I would say 99% of people who are big/very lean are on gear though. You get a lot of people who lie and say they are not taking anything in my experience.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

mmmmm is there any proven natural bodybuilders that are a decent size? I know again with how people grow is down to age, natural hormones, genetics, diet, training method etc etc etc but just want to see a rough guide of decent natural bb'ers


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

there's even skinny/mediocre size guys who have been on gear, it's really hard to tell unless it's blatant and they're massive


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_potential.html


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Tazz said:


> there's even skinny/mediocre size guys who have been on gear, it's really hard to tell unless it's blatant and they're massive


 yepp , my body has not changed much and i been on all sorts of cycles, with tren , test and mast , etc, the only problem i have and is my undoing , i dont eat !! , plus my age is against me, as im 59 now, but still look goodish for almost 60 but not massive as i wanted


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I know I am. :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

barksie said:


> yepp , my body has not changed much and i been on all sorts of cycles, with tren , test and mast , etc, the only problem i have and is my undoing , i dont eat !! , plus my age is against me, as im 59 now, but still look goodish for almost 60 but not massive as i wanted


 What's your lifts like? I wouldn't want to be massive at 60 years old anyway, your health is more important.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> What's your lifts like? I wouldn't want to be massive at 60 years old anyway, your health is more important.


 hi

rack pull 180 kilo, deadlift 160 kilo, bench press 90 kilo, nothing out the ordinary for my weight of 75 kilo at 59 years old i think , but since i started hardcore gym and got the owner to train me , i have put 10 kilo on all my lifts , in 3 months , only hold up i have is a painfull lower back, like its knotting up , to the right side

steve


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

barksie said:


> yepp , my body has not changed much and i been on all sorts of cycles, with tren , test and mast , etc, the only problem i have and is my undoing , i dont eat !! , plus my age is against me, as im 59 now, but still look goodish for almost 60 but not massive as i wanted


 I'd jump on the gear if i were you f**k it you've had a long life finish it off huge shredded an feeling like a god


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

mrwright said:


> I'd jump on the gear if i were you f**k it you've had a long life finish it off huge shredded an feeling like a god


 Did you read his post?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Did you read his post?


 lolol, been off for a while now, so back to natty, the steds were fookin me up


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Did you read his post?


 Yes i did why else would i reply


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

You get big natties but most wete never small to begin with, like they were always bigger even before lifting.

For smaller or naturally slimmer guys you can get bigger obviously but you'll never be properly big without gear IMO, even with if you have a properly s**t frame.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The big natural guys would have been big pre weight training anyway.

They generally won't be that lean though, and big traps and delts are the main giveaways to gear use.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

You will never be *big* without it. You will never be able to hold onto a lot of muscle on a cut without it.

But just because you use doesn't mean you will be big. A lot of users are small because they are lazy and won't put the effort in. Being big isn't hard, it is time consuming though. You do have to have a bit of OCD.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> You will never be *big* without it. You will never be able to hold onto a lot of muscle on a cut without it.
> 
> But just because you use doesn't mean you will be big. A lot of users are small because they are lazy and won't put the effort in. Being big isn't hard, it is time consuming though. You do have to have a bit of OCD.


 this, i must be lazy then, but everyone at gym telling me to calm down and enjoy it instead of stressing cause i can't get big like these young kids that only have to look at a dumbell and they grow , lolol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

richengineer said:


> mmmmm is there any proven natural bodybuilders that are a decent size? I know again with how people grow is down to age, natural hormones, genetics, diet, training method etc etc etc but just want to see a rough guide of decent natural bb'ers


 No such thing.


----------

